# Sol



## nishanthkallungal (Jul 5, 2013)

Hai Friends, 
I am a Senior Assistant Accountant working in Oman, with more then 5 years work experience. 
Wish to migrate to AUS.
I found only Accountant General in SOL.(221111)
So can I try under this ocupation ?
As it is closely related to 221111.


----------

